# Riomaggiore



## ArtphotoasiA (Jan 13, 2016)

Visiting the Cinque Terre, as I love the sea, was a great opportunity to see an area of Liguria in Italy.

Cinque Terre is a part of the coast of the Riviera di Levante in which stands five municipalities, from west to east: Monterosso, Vernazza, Corniglia, Manarola, Riomaggiore.


(1)






(2)





(3)





(4)





(5)





(6)





(7)







Comment and critique always welcomed
Riomaggiore and Cinque Terre


----------



## ronlane (Jan 13, 2016)

I like #6 and #1 best out of this set. Looks like a great place to visit and photograph.


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Jan 13, 2016)

5 is my fav. Those colors are fantastic.


----------



## xDarek (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice pics, I love the 1th and the 6th, nice!!


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you very much for all your nice comments...  is a great destination but normal life is not easy over there, specially for farmers, they make an amazing and super expensive kind of vine.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice.  I absolutely love shooting in these Mediterranean coastal towns.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 15, 2016)

My Fav are 1,2 and 6. Love the colors, would be fun to photograph a place like that.


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Jan 17, 2016)

Definitely I nice place to visit for everyone loving the sea... but be carefull there is no beach over there!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 17, 2016)

Look amazing.  PLanning a trip to italy, but we ended up cutting out Cinque Terre from the itinerary.  Hopefully Positano and Almafi make up for it.


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice places but quite different...


----------



## CrazyJ3 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice. You've transported me to Italy.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice! #1 really pops!!


----------



## Philmar (Jan 18, 2016)

great shots!!
Any idea if Cinque Terre is much cheaper to visit than the Amalfi Coast?


----------



## Philmar (Feb 25, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Look amazing.  PLanning a trip to italy, but we ended up cutting out Cinque Terre from the itinerary.  Hopefully Positano and Almafi make up for it.



Any idea if Cinque Terre is much cheaper to visit than the Amalfi Coast?


----------



## Braineack (Feb 26, 2016)

Philmar said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Look amazing.  PLanning a trip to italy, but we ended up cutting out Cinque Terre from the itinerary.  Hopefully Positano and Almafi make up for it.
> ...




Just different parts of Italy, I can't imagine there being much of a difference flying from Canada at that point.  Cinque Terre is a small coastal area more Northwest (west of Florence, above Pisa). The Almafi coast is still on the West, but below Naples/Pompeii and you have places like Sorrento, Capri, Positano, Pompeii, etc you can visit.


----------



## Kalyt (Feb 27, 2016)

The 3 is the one I like the best. The way you filled the frame works well. And the cliff that makes the diagonal line, really helps the eye through the picture.


----------

